# Newbie Looking To Become Vape Jedi



## Cereal_Killa (9/2/14)

Hi Everyone.

Just wanted to introduce myself. I have been smoke free for 4 months now. Using a Twisp clearo, and it has done its job.
My problem is ,i smoked camel for 15yrs, and twisp just cant give me that strong HIT.
Do you forumites have any tips or advice for something more strong? I am willing to upgrade to other devices, as long as there is not to much maintenance/DIY (not a very hands on kinda guy)

Thank you in advance 
Killa

P.s Please keep the wording simple, im still trying to understand all the vaping jargon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## drew (9/2/14)

Hey @Cereal_Killa. Congrats on being smoke free! Which flavour & strength e-liquid are you currently vaping?


----------



## Silver (9/2/14)

Welcome Cereal.

I was pretty much in the same boat as you. Twisp got me off cigs and i wanted something a bit more intense.

Here's my journey in a nutshell. Maybe it will help
- after twisp i got Protanks with variable voltage/power batteries. Worked well. Intensity was a bit more but not much more. I still wanted a bit more
- got a IGO-L dripper and a SVD battery unit. Now im happy. The intensity is amazing. Only thing is you have to be able to build a coil and thread it with cotton or some other wick. So its a bit more hands on than the Protanks. But not too difficult.

I am happy with the intensity. Now am investigating other options to give me that kind of vape but with the convenience of not having to drip.

Thats where i am now, but as for the vape itself, my dripper setup is heaven for me.

PS- sorry for using so much lingo like dripping etc. But just remember, this is a learning curve like anything else. After a bit of time and patience you will understand all the terms and have a feeling for the different types of devices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cereal_Killa (9/2/14)

@drew im using twisp flavours Roasted & Rebel. I think they .9mg

@Silver1 Thanks for the advice. I hate having sooooo many choices
Wow, havnt heard of dripping (time to google)


----------



## Silver (9/2/14)

Pleasure, i wouldnt call that advice, just what ive experienced. May be very different for you. 

By the way, the Twisp juice is 0.9mg per drop. Strangely they are the only ones i have seen that use that measure. Its about 20 drops per ml so Twisp regular strength liquids are about 18mg/ml nicotine strength. 

At least that is what i was told by one of the Twisp directors about 3 months ago.


----------



## drew (9/2/14)

@Silver1 Am I correct in thinking that twisp juices are 100% VG?


----------



## Silver (9/2/14)

No, they are not 100% VG

I also asked twisp for their composition and they said "mainly 50/50"

Their liquids are not as thick as 100% VG liquids i have seen. But they are not extremely runny either. So i can believe they are 50/50.


----------



## Silver (9/2/14)

LoL, i now sound like the undercover Twisp agent

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## drew (9/2/14)

Thanks @Silver1 

@Cereal_Killa With the twisp device you are locked down to the twisp e-liquids unless you are willing to void warranty, you could try getting a high strength from twisp. If that doesn't work out it might be time for an upgrade as Silver1 suggested. Then you are open to try a wider range of e-liquids.

E-liquid is made up for 4 main ingredients. PG, VG, Nicotine & Flavour. E-liquids have a different PG/VG ratios, with the twisp being 50/50. PG is responsible for throat hit and VG for vapour production. So for better throat hit you might enjoy an e-liquid with a ratio of 70PG/30VG as it will have more throat hit but less vapour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (9/2/14)

Hi @Cereal_Killa, most welcome to the forum. Most of us remember how confusing this all can be. My advice is very simple: Buy this awesome pro starter kit from one of our reseller - http://www.vapeking.co.za/electronic-cigarette-starter-kits/vape-king-pro-starter-kit.html. If you can, add another battery so you always have a fresh one handy and maybe a few more spare coils. Whilst this will take you to a new level, it will also give you time to work through the forum and get to know what it is all about and what your preferences might be. And do ask questions. We are all here to help and be helped. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (9/2/14)

I agree with @Matthee's advice. That is a great starter kit at a great price.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/2/14)

Matthee said:


> My advice is very simple: Buy this awesome pro starter kit from one of our reseller - http://www.vapeking.co.za/electronic-cigarette-starter-kits/vape-king-pro-starter-kit.html. If you can, add another battery so you always have a fresh one handy and maybe a few more spare coils.



Being a newbie myself and only recently having found this forum and absorbed tons of info and gone on a buying spree I can say that this is simply the best advice ever. Follow it to the letter and you won't be unhappy!

While you are there grab a few bottles of TopQ e-juice. I know flavour is a very personal thing but my favorites in the TopQ range are... Spearmint Bubblegum, Creamy Coffee, Strawberry and Tasty Apple.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Cereal_Killa (9/2/14)

@Matthee thanx for making life easier for me.
Couple of questions:
Would my twisp clearo batteries be compatible with this? or is it not recommended to swap products?
What does changing the voltage basically do?
And lastly could i also use twisp coils if i ran out of the others. I am planning on eventually making my own?

Thank you all for the great help/advice/tips


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (9/2/14)

Welcome to a new hobby. I assure you that it will become one. Higher voltage increases the heat and vapor/flavor. Higher amperage bats increases your vape time only.
Don't know Twisp stuff but you will in time progress to building your own coils and mixing your own juices.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (9/2/14)

Hi @cerial_killer
Welcome to the forum 
My advice to all 'newbies' is this, get unselfish the goodstuff one time
I'm got a innikon svd with a Russian 91% and I couldn't be happier.
I'm been vaping and in search for a 'good' setup for long now and I can say I've found what I'm been looking for
Just my 2cents


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/2/14)

Cereal_Killa said:


> Would my twisp clearo batteries be compatible with this? or is it not recommended to swap products?



My Twisp batteries do run my Mini Pro Tank II's but I don't know if it's my imagination or not but the flavour and vapour production seems less and not as satisfying. I guess my eGo-C Twist is more powerful when turned up to max. Maybe one of the experts can tell us.


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> My Twisp batteries do run my Mini Pro Tank II's but I don't know if it's my imagination or not but the flavour and vapour production seems less and not as satisfying. I guess my eGo-C Twist is more powerful when turned up to max. Maybe one of the experts can tell us.



Standard voltage should be around 3.7v twists go up to 4.3 or 4.2 I think. I can't run a 1.8 ohm head at 4.2 I normally have those in the 3.6 to 4.0v range 2.2 or 2.5 ohm heads can be run at 4.2 ish volts without burning.
For me its all about matching the coils and head resistance to your taste I build my coils between 1.7-2.0 ohms so I can run them on a normal ego style batt without VV and still get a satisfactory hit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (9/2/14)

Cereal_Killa said:


> @Matthee thanx for making life easier for me.
> Couple of questions:
> Would my twisp clearo batteries be compatible with this? or is it not recommended to swap products?
> What does changing the voltage basically do?
> ...


Yes, the Protank Mini is compatible with the twisp clearo batteries. But, as @Rob Fisher said, the vape with the Mini on the twisp batteries might not be quite as good as on the ego twists. Anyhow, probably good enough for those emergencies. Yes, upping the voltage give more and faster heat - you adjust to where you like it. My wife, for example, prefers the lowest setting - I like it in the middle, depending on the juice. No, the twisp coils will not fit the Mini as far as I know. Many peeps on this forum build Kanger coils, some photos around, or just google and you should find many a video.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (3/3/14)

Welcome!

also started on a Twisp! Have the auto battery! What a mission trying to test the voltage! Was sucking on that thing with multi meter wires going in my mouth!

Voltage on the twisp auto battery is 3.4 volts and a twisp coil is about 2.4Ohms which gives you 4.8 watts of power! I think vaping only starts getting really nice from 8 watts on, I vape at 12 watts at the moment working my way up!

Get yourself a SVD (love the variable wattage on this beast, still klaps my throat on 15watts, cough cough) and a big ass clearo (more ml means less times filling it)! I've got the Protank 2 and its nice but have some issues with it! If you don't wanna go fully hands on go for something like the Aspire Nautilus (bit expensive but apparently worth it, ask Rob) or Innokins range of iclear30 units (30, 30B, 30S) which have big tanks and premanufactures coils that just screw in like a twisp

If you can spend on variable watt units and not variable volt units

If you still want more, buy some screw drivers and get yourself a dripper (RDA) or rebuildable atomizer (RBA)

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

